

Your Apps Are Watching You - edw519
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/12/18/apps-watching/

======
warble
What I think is interesting, which they don't address in the article, is at
least for Android (I don't own an iPhone) the app store tells you that this is
possible. But not exactly.

In other words, it'll say: This app uses the internet, and this app uses
geolocation - but you have to make the conclusion that the pieces are all
there for the app to transmit your location to anyone it chooses.

Being a programmer I'm not surprised that all these apps do it, but if I was
an average consumer, these types of atomic warnings do not generate the
conclusions that they do for me.

~~~
sudont
Location services can be disabled on a per-app basis, or as a whole for the
iPhone.

